

Ask HN: What icons would you use for "past", "now" and "future"? - bujatt

What icons would you choose or make?
======
tptacek
If I could simplify them enough to read well, I might use a calendar with a
backward or forward arrow on it, or an hourglass with same.

------
wikwocket
When I need ideas, I like to search existing icon repositories.

Here are some ideas:

\-
[https://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=past](https://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=past)

\-
[https://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=future](https://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=future)

------
taulant
I would use visual metaphors from a music player. Back (<<) Pause/Present(||)
Forward (>>)

~~~
bujatt
Thought about it myself but I am afraid it is too widely used for navigation
in pagination. So IMHO it might be misleading. Thanks for the suggest, though.

------
determinant
Past: A sundial

Now: a digital watch/alarm clock/iPad with time showing

Future: A robot (maybe with an iPad for a head)/terminator coming out of a
portal.

------
mkempe
Would these icons represent data filters or actions?

~~~
bujatt
Filters for actions: past = done, now = in focus, future = deal with later.

~~~
mkempe
checkmark on top of thin square, square, dotted outline of a square?

~~~
bujatt
Good idea, but added an arrow (?) to the future. Made a sketch, what do you
think? [http://cl.ly/image/2m121A351M0F](http://cl.ly/image/2m121A351M0F)

